# Supernatural hybrid or Vics concours Red?



## jassi_hayre (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys

Can't decide between the two! I need to order one pronto so I can get it for the weekend to do one of the cars - silver c coupe or blue-black 520 as they need to be sold. 

Looking at previous posts SNH is probably going to be better on silver and Vics on black but which would work best on both?

I'm tempted to get the sample pot of SNH and 3oz pot of Vic's (could then do a comparison) :devil:


Thx


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Go on then, treat yourself, buy both


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

If I was selling a car, I would want it looking as attractive as possible. So If you don care what the car will look like 7 weeks from now- go with the Concours wax


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

vic concours and 2 coats lasts longer then 7 wks :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Vics red FTW!!!!!!!!

Awesome wax!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Vics looks ACE on any colour


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

get the best of both, vics collectors yellow.

Leaves a lovely finish


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I need to get this Vic's red. Unlike other flavor of the season waxes, people just can't stop talking about it.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah))


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I need to get this Vic's red. Unlike other flavor of the season waxes, people just can't stop talking about it.


Only 170g tub though. Wonder if its up there with bouncers Ctr?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours Wax gives wettest finish Concours my favorite wax on all colours , Victoria Collectors very underrated it give wet mirror finish ( no darkening effect ) . Supernatural gives best clarity purest finish on any colour while SNH gives warmer finish with great clarity too , I prefer SN on light colours. .


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Flakey said:


> I need to get this Vic's red. Unlike other flavor of the season waxes, people just can't stop talking about it.


Maybe it isn't for you because it is very oily wax and can be attract dust.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Maybe it isn't for you because it is very oily wax and can be attract dust.


That never stops me from using waxes :buffer:



chewy_ said:


> Only 170g tub though. Wonder if its up there with bouncers Ctr?


To be honest mate, after using Sonax Xtreme Carnuba wax any other wax will probably struggle to live up to the hype. I have used some popular durable as well as boutique waxes and the Sonax wax completely blew my mind.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> That never stops me from using waxes :buffer:
> 
> To be honest mate, after using Sonax Xtreme Carnuba wax any other wax will probably struggle to live up to the hype. I have used some popular durable as well as boutique waxes and the Sonax wax completely blew my mind.


It's good. Very very wet. Wetter than Desire and Illusion combined is an understatement. Ill bet that most people have yet to try it too. Now i'm just curious to see how bouncers ctr will compare, should arrive in post over next few days.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

In my humble opinion you cannot beat Vic's... I've tried a LOT of waxes and Vic's is my favorite over ones costing many times as much. Amazing products without the blow up price!!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> It's good. Very very wet. Wetter than Desire and Illusion combined is an understatement. Ill bet that most people have yet to try it too. Now i'm just curious to see how bouncers ctr will compare, should arrive in post over next few days.


I just hope that like PNS and BSD, it catches up with people. Who would have seen those coming from a brand like Sonax? It's impossible to use another sealant or QD now. I think the OP should most certainly consider the Sonax Xtreme wax. At 15 quid, nothing will come close. Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I just hope that like PNS and BSD, it catches up with people. Who would have seen those coming from a brand like Sonax? It's impossible to use another sealant or QD now. I think the OP should most certainly consider the Sonax Xtreme wax. At 15 quid, nothing will come close. Sorry for hijacking the thread.


That's right. 15 quid for 200ml great value. The durability is a bit of an issue but after trying desire and illusion i pretty much see the Sonax Xtreme as a show wax, so no real skin off my nose re-applying.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> If I was selling a car, I would want it looking as attractive as possible. So If you don care what the car will look like *7 weeks* from now- go with the Concours wax


Nonsense. Is this something you've read? Because Vics lasts for months not "weeks" It has fantastic durability. In fact, it's one of the finest waxs money can buy at ANY price.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Im also very interested with vics concours. The only thing that i dont like is the 170ml tub. Does anyone know how vics concours compares to bouncers ctr?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

All Victoria waxes available 6oz. (full), 3oz. (half) Pot Sizes.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CEE DOG said:


> In my humble opinion you cannot beat Vic's... I've tried a LOT of waxes and Vic's is my favorite over ones costing many times as much. Amazing products without the blow up price!!


I agree with you %100  there is good waxes in the market but Victoria Concours is different :argie:best wax in my collection .


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would agree, I have a few things I would not hesitate to buy again and again which I have used over the years, and Vics Red is one of them - although these days you are branded a fanboy on DW if you say things like that.....


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought everyone was loving SNH at the minute? Best thing ever. I cant keep up ha ha?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Vics red was here a fave wax for ages, long time before SNH and still is


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

There is something very special about Vics Red.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

alxg said:


> I would agree, I have a few things I would not hesitate to buy again and again which I have used over the years, and Vics Red is one of them - although these days you are branded a fanboy on DW if you say things like that.....


you fanboy


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> That's right. 15 quid for 200ml great value. The durability is a bit of an issue but after trying desire and illusion i pretty much see the Sonax Xtreme as a show wax, so no real skin off my nose re-applying.


where did you find it at that price?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any good videos about vics?


----------



## jassi_hayre (Jul 13, 2013)

So that's a unanimous vote for Vic's then. I thought it was going to be a close run thing given all the positive posts on SNH.

Anyway thanks all.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Well... that's because Vic is THAT good 

Just buy the 3oz if your unsure, but I'm sure you will regret not buying the 6oz after a few coats haha!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Agree with everyone else I have been using vics red for years and its superb it delivers all of the results of a high end wax at an very reasonable price... great depth and glow and excellent durability its always my go to wax


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I just hope that like PNS and BSD, it catches up with people. Who would have seen those coming from a brand like Sonax? It's impossible to use another sealant or QD now. I think the OP should most certainly consider the Sonax Xtreme wax. At 15 quid, nothing will come close. Sorry for hijacking the thread.


Could you link up or post a picture of this product? There is a lot of Sonax waxes/sealants that have different but similar names on the suppliers website that I use. I'm going to try to use up my AG HD in the next few weeks/months and get another pot of something special.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Sheep said:


> Could you link up or post a picture of this product? There is a lot of Sonax waxes/sealants that have different but similar names on the suppliers website that I use. I'm going to try to use up my AG HD in the next few weeks/months and get another pot of something special.


Don't think it's available in your part of the world
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/sonax-xtreme-carnauba-wax/prod_1189.html

It's more expensive cousin may be available there
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/sonax-premium-class-carnauba-wax/prod_1199.html



greymda said:


> where did you find it at that price?


My bad. It is 23.95


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Don't think it's available in your part of the world
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/sonax-xtreme-carnauba-wax/prod_1189.html
> 
> It's more expensive cousin may be available there
> ...


Yes, the more expensive cousin is here. Is it that good? I am not doubting you, you're a straight shooter, but there is just so little information of the paste wax and the other liquid wax/sealants they make. It's pretty much all PNS/BSD and the Polishes or wheel cleaner. I have access to that wax, around 55-60 bucks CAD which is roughly what AG HD costs. Do you think I should go for it? Whats your take on the cheaper cousin?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

The cheaper cousin is the best "show wax" I have ever used under 25 quid. And I have used few waxes to be able to tell the difference. It is a soft wax that just spreads & spreads like it will never stop spreading. The supplied applicator works very well and is good to hold too. It smells of coconut, just like BSD. Unlike some waxes, there is zero skill required to remove it & buff to a spectacular shine. It slightly darkened the paint, has fantastic gloss and depth of a good carnuba wax. I am more inclined towards properly formulated waxes through good research & development instead of home brews. That may or may not be your thing. I agree there isn't enough information about Sonax waxes here but look at every product that has been tested so far - BSD, PNS, Xtreme P&S, Full Effects Wheel Cleaner etc. They are ahead of the competition.

"chewy_" is a DW member who has used both the Xtreme wax and the Premium Class wax abnd he commented that the premium class was more durable and it has no scent. If I remember it correctly.

I am testing Sonax Coating, Sonax Xtreme wax, Sonax PNS and Sonax P&S on my car at the moment so it is a little early for me to report about the durability http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335233


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Don't think it's available in your part of the world
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/sonax-xtreme-carnauba-wax/prod_1189.html
> 
> It's more expensive cousin may be available there
> ...


You can get it for cheaper than that.17 quid free deliver and a free microfibre towel as well as the applicator


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What is the Victoria Wax QD spray like on top of Concours Red please


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> You can get it for cheaper than that.17 quid free deliver and a free microfibre towel as well as the applicator


From where?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> "chewy_" is a DW member who has used both the Xtreme wax and the Premium Class wax abnd he commented that the premium class was more durable and it has no scent. If I remember it correctly.


That's right. I'm by no means a connoisseur. I know some people have huge wax collections on here, I know that from because I've seen their pictures.

I'm fairly new to all of it, but have researched my products with the exception of Sonax Xtreme Carnuaba and Sonax Premium Class Carnuaba Wax.

The Xtreme Carnuaba was the first Canuaba wax that I bought, recommended to me from an Italian friend. It really is top quality, aesthetically speaking I'd be lying if I said that it didn't 'turn heads'. People do stop and stare when you've got both either Xtreme Carnuaba or Premium class Carnuaba.,., they are very wet looking.

The premium class was my second wax, I got this when I only had a 1/3 left of the Xtreme pot, I was so curious about this because I was really impressed with the Xtreme,., As a noob, it was hard for me to tell if I was impressed just because it was the first time I was using a good quality product . In the past, I used my dads turtle wax- the liquid one (basic),., so I only had this to compare it to.

Anyway, when my premium class arrived.,., I washed the car (with my mrs) and we decided to do 1 door with Xtreme, and 1 with premium class,., To our untrained eye we both said they looked identical., and they do. I was really disappointed with the Premium Class because it didn't have that great smell that you get with the Xtreme. The Premium Class is neutral smelling, and harder to spread than the Xtreme, aesthetically speaking- it's the same as the Xtreme. Darkening the paint a bit as it spreads, and looked very wet and deep when buffed off.

The only difference between Xtreme and premium class imh is the durability. The great show car looks of the Xtreme wears off quite quick, but the premium class lasts longer., You can wash your car once or twice with the Premium class topped on there but wash it again and I think you'd need a top up.

So as I was saying, Xtreme was my first 'proper' wax, followed with the Premium class,., but curiosity got the better of me and I've since delved into more expensive waxes like autofinesse Desire, lllusion, and I got my first pot of Bouncers Capture the rapture yesterday.

I washed and topped with Bouncers Ctr yesterday and it really is stunning. Autofinesse desire and illusion I've read on here gives a wet look, but to me, (After trying sonax xtreme and premium class) I wouldn't classify Auto finesse desire & illusion combo as a wet look. To me it gives great clarity. With the desire/illusion combo the car really 'pop's but it's not the wet look that I was looking for. I have a black car, and the wet look is the one that I like the most. With Sonax xtreme, premium class, and Bouncers Ctr I got the wet look and I'd recommend those to people looking for a dripping wet appearance.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> From where?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sonax-1837511-216-200-X-treme-Protect/dp/B00100KZK4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1397115331&sr=8-3&keywords=sonax+xtreme+wax


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> That's right. I'm by no means a connoisseur. I know some people have huge wax collections on here, I know that from because I've seen their pictures.
> 
> I'm fairly new to all of it, but have researched my products with the exception of Sonax Xtreme Carnuaba and Sonax Premium Class Carnuaba Wax.
> 
> ...


Interesting.

I'm definitely familiar with wax durability (see here -> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327618 ). I really want my next wax to have a sense of occasion, but I'm not looking for something that will only last 2 washes. 3 - 4 months is what I need otherwise it's not for me. Yes this limits me but $150-$200 CAD for a wax that doesn't stick around is money I can't spend. The paid detailing I do get (not very often) isn't enough to supplement wax obsessions, as I'd rather use that cash for other hobbies. At the moment I have Fk1000P, 476S, a bit of AG HD (my current occasion wax, even though I think some of the others are better performers), BH Finis sample (very little actually), Poorboys EX Sealant, Chemical Guys Wheel Wax, Sonax BSD, AG Rapid detailer, and a few old liquids from back when I didn't know better (nothing bad, but not stuff I use - Megs NXT 2.0, Megs cleaner wax, Zymol Cleaner wax, Turtle wax hard shell - the green stuff that smells like solvent).

So yeah, would the Premium class impress me or should I be looking elsewhere? These guys and these guys are where I can get Sonax products in my country. They show the Hybrid NPT Liquid Wax, Hybrid Tech Wax NPT, Nano Technology Liquid Wax, and Liquid Wax Nano Pro. What the heck is the difference between all of those?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Look what the wind just blew in http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334200&page=4


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

camerashy said:


> What is the Victoria Wax QD spray like on top of Concours Red please


Anyone, please


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi camerashy, I think the thread went dead. Give me a day or two to respond to your request. 24 hours is too long to respond. I will be talking to a few people. David


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

jassi_hayre said:


> Guys
> 
> Can't decide between the two! I need to order one pronto so I can get it for the weekend to do one of the cars - silver c coupe or blue-black 520 as they need to be sold.
> 
> ...


So what did you finally decide to go with?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Look what the wind just blew in http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334200&page=4


get that in the fridge!


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I like Vics Chaos better than the red. Also their QD is fantastic.
Supernatural hybid is also a great wax.


----------

